

The Young and the Lazy - maxjaderberg
http://takimag.com/article/the_young_and_the_lazy/print#axzz1eMjJu8GZ

======
steverb
As an older and occasionally burnt out elder:

#2: If the intern was interning in a janitorial/house keeping role, then sure
make them take out the garbage and restock your toilet paper. But chances are
they're not. If you're not giving them work that is much more significant to
the role in which they are interning you're basically just trying to take
advantage of them.

#3: Not really sure what the anecdote has to do with the point.

#4: Honor your agreements. If you hire someone, you pay them.

#5: Craigslist is full of people who think they have a great business
proposition and if you do X for free this time it is guaranteed to result in
much more money later. Sometimes, they'll even let you use it in your
portfolio.

#7: I've seen this exact same attitude employed by large well established
companies. It has nothing to do with youth.

#8: Thanks for perfectly demonstrating why your point #7 has nothing to do
with youth. Pot, meet kettle.

#9: I'm beginning to see a pattern...the author of the post seems to hire only
idiots.

~~~
maxjaderberg
The author is a very outspoken guy, perhaps just for the sake of it. He's the
founder of Vice magazine and is known for his unpolitical correctness.

I still think he has a good point (speaking as a Generation Why youth)

~~~
steverb
It looks like a large part of his public career has revolved around getting a
rise out of people, but judging from this one article, he displays most of the
same faults that he is decrying in "today's youth". The only difference is
that he appears to be in a position of power relative to those he is
complaining about.

I should also add, that he has probably had employees as bad as imaginable,
but I've had Gen-X and baby boomer co-workers every bit as bad. It's not a
generational thing, or even necessarily a youth thing. Some people suck, some
people are great. Sometimes one person can do both depending on a lot a
external factors. It's foolish to generally demonize an entire generation.

------
jbigelow76
Pretty spot on for the most part but I have to disagree with points 4 and 5.

On point 4: if you have employees and you expect them to do their job, pay
them. It does't matter if they are 24 or 54, your cash flow problems should
not become their cash flow problems (even if they whine like a little bitch).

On point 5: I can't find it on youtube right now but there is a parody video
about client work with a lady asking a hairstylist for free highlights and if
she is happy with them she'll reward the stylist with more work. That's how
that little rant came off (although the employee/employer/stakeholder
relationship wasn't clear so maybe it was justified)

~~~
maxjaderberg
I'm on the same page as you. I agree in general with his points but point 4 is
off the mark, as you can't predict someone else's cash flow needs. If they are
on a salary then you better pay them on time!

------
adrianwaj
I think younger people are more prone to mental illness, autism, ADHD these
days. From the moment of inception, an environment of mental, physical,
familial, emotional, societal and spiritual toxicity has occurred, in my view.
So you can't expect superhumans to come knocking down your door, expect
retards and scammers who are watching out for numero uno (and it's not you.)

------
UnknownEnigma
Why do I feel like he's worthless and he gets money solely because he managed
to initiate some simple jobs? Shouldn't actual computer scientists be paid
tons more than this guy?

------
lukeholder
spec work is unethical.

